# Just sharin..



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

So I am reading around, and it is really nice to see men talking about how they need to seen their woman's needs, and figure out how to fill them, and are actively seeking to find ways to do their share in making a relationship work. It's not that I never knew these men were out there (have known at least one, just that he ended up being a friend in a end and that's fine).

At the same time it almost makes it hurt more when you know the man you WISH would do, i don't know, ANYTHING to educate himself on how to make it work, or try doing something, or go to ANY trouble at all to make you feel worth something, stops at near nothing. Says all kinds of things, but never seems to mean it. I would give anything to see that man here, looking around, trying to figure it out, or showing in interest in the IDEA of figuring anything out (but then that requires effort and sadly I don't think I will ever see that.)

Just being stupid and thinking that if he says something he means it beyond the effort of forcing hot air through his vocal chords to say it. Blah Bah blah... He will never be the man wanting to seek advice or help, or even take it if it is handed to him (unless the advice is to do nothing, then whoever tells him that will be his new god HAAAA)

But it is nice to be reminded that some men DO want something enough to find out how to keep it/get it/ get it back.

It's nice to think I might randomly bump into one of these and hit it off (after shaking off the wishing and hoping that another man can magically turn into a fraction of that).

OK so I am back to wishing I had the geenie in the bottle who could cross her arms, bob her head, just freaking get er done!!!

HAAA... ok, back to reality, but it was a nice moment in a fantasy.. it's a good fantasy... allows hope that it can be reality 

OK... carry on


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

I completely understand what you are saying! every once in awhile a guy with a porn problem will come on here asking for help and all i can think is, 'They DO exist!' One girls H actually came to her first and told her that he wasnt feeling as attracted to her, that he was feeling nervous and anxious around other girls and so he was going to stop watching porn <Jaw drop>.


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

JAW DROP is right!!! LOL I thought about plopping this in the men's lounge, but then I fear over boosting a male ego HAAAA JK


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

Ya know, just thinking... wish I could send some of the men here, to him, and try to have them talk some sense into him. Would be nice. I did consider pretending that telling him about this place would pose enough curiosity for him to come, but to google, click and read, is too much for him.... AND he is opposed to seeking help for anything from anyone (in the area of relations with people, including those with his kids, which is an even bigger shame than with us)

Oh well, gotta snap out of wishing and get to changing where I'm at LOL


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Awllll. Baby.

You're talkin' bout me.

Don't you know I am into sexual healin', baby?

I'm a student of the female mind and body. . .I'm a gift to women. . .and I have arrived at TAM.


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

LMAO 

Anyone I have ever heard sound like that, ends up that can't find their way around a woman's body with a GPS HAAAAAA


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

I think we should clone Scanner. Care to send in some cells? No not that, skin cells!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

woodstock said:


> LMAO
> 
> Anyone I have ever heard sound like that, ends up that can't find their way around a woman's body with a GPS HAAAAAA


Great line and oh so true! (not about you, SG, just those "playas' who think they are all that when they are SO not!)


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

sisters359 said:


> Great line and oh so true! (not about you, SG, just those "playas' who think they are all that when they are SO not!)


Got suckered with a line like that ONCE when I was too young to know any better, but just old enough to know it IS good when he's gotta clue.... very quickly figured something out with that one!!! HAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

That's okay, baby.

I know youze weren't talking about the Scanman.

Cause' when the Scanman puffs up his feathers, it's a cornucopia of bright colors. . .


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

> LMAO
> 
> Anyone I have ever heard sound like that, ends up that can't find their way around a woman's body with a GPS HAAAAAA


Not true. . .for your information, I happen to know that Clitoris is a suburb of Philadelphia.


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

Scannerguard said:


> Not true. . .for your information, I happen to know that Clitoris is a suburb of Philadelphia.


:lol:


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

> LMAO
> 
> Anyone I have ever heard sound like that, ends up that can't find their way around a woman's body with a GPS HAAAAAA


Coming from some ladies who think a frenulum is a cooking utensil pastry chefs use. . .

(not any of you of course)


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

Scannerguard said:


> Coming from some ladies who think a frenulum is a cooking utensil pastry chefs use. . .
> 
> (*not any of you of course*)


Nice save  LOL

Sadly though, I was with a man who had been married 18 yrs and needed more lessons than the first virgin I deflowered.... ARG Don't know whether to slap him or the ex!!!! Thank god he kinda knew, or accepted that I have had more fun in my life than him... THANK GOD!!!!! Seriously, even came down to either she was also a really bad kisser, or just a lazy as hell teacher GEEEZ At least I try to send the men off with a little knowledge!!!! Thanks for nothin sista!!! LMAO

Men, don't be offended by the woman's experience, be excited that there is likely lots she can teach! Be a good student!!! LOL


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Huh? What's this?

I just assumed every woman I have ever been with, that I was the only one.

I am not sure what you are trying to say.


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

Scannerguard said:


> Huh? What's this?
> 
> I just assumed every woman I have ever been with, that I was the only one.
> 
> I am not sure what you are trying to say.


:rofl:


----------

